# 95 Comprehensive Exam



## kristinbailey (Dec 15, 2008)

When coding a comprehensive exam with 95 guidelines can we use 8 or more of Body areas and Organ systems, or does it have to be 8 or more Organ systems only.
Example: Eyes, Neck, Respiratoy, Abdomen, Gastrointestinal, Skin, Psychiatric and Musculoskeletal
(Assuming they went into detail on each)

Would you count this as 8 systems = comp. exam
 Or would you not count Neck and Abdomen as they are body areas not organ systems?

Thank you,
Kristin


----------



## mbdk1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

*95 Comrehensive Exam*

Hi Kristin;

I would have counted the neck as a body area and depending upon the detail in the documentation of abdomen, that would have counted as gastrointestinal.


----------



## pamtienter (Dec 15, 2008)

Kristin, we don't count the exam as comprehensive unless it is 8 organ systems only. In your example, using organ systems, neck might count for lymphatic depending on what is said but abdomen would be GI so it still would be 7 organ systems.


----------



## renifejn (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with Pam


----------

